# First new aoustic on the way!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

*First new acoustic on the way!*

I'm exited to say that I have ordered my first acoustic guitar. Right now I have cheap Samik acoustic that my parents gave me for xmas when I was a teenager. I love that guitar, we have history together  

I decided on a Canadian made guitar for that warm fuzzy feeling of encouraging our own. After buying a Les Paul, Mustang and Jaguar I thought it was time.

I got a good deal on a Norman ST68 CW 4T got it from Nantel Music in Montreal, I priced matched them with Steve's and I got it for 100$ less! All this was done by email, they have an excellent online service and I highly recommend doing business with them (http://www.nantelmusique.qc.ca). Final price was 999$ with free shipping. Can't wait to get it!


The ST68 CW features the same superb acoustic qualities as the ST68 but with a cutaway for easy access to the notes on the upper part of the fingerboard. Exquisite instrument for the performing musician.

specs
Back & Sides : Solid Rosewood
Top : Spruce (Select Pressure Tested Solid Top)
Fingerboard & Bridge : Rosewood
Finish : High-Gloss Custom Polished Finish
Tusq® nut & saddle by Graphtech
Includes : Deluxe TRIC case

Made In Canada

Optional :
Fishman Classic 4T electronics

http://www.normanguitars.com/st68cw.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! Great guitar. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

She's a beaut....treat her well


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats zurn,...she looks good!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice. That is a great guitar you can enjoy for many, many years.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Concrats*

Its always nice to have a new guitar and then discover even with callouses you can still get sore fingers from playing to much,enjoy her.Ship


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys  Sad thing is that they didn't have it in stock  They will order one from Norman and send it to me. Ahh well I guess it'll just make me appreciate it more once it gets here.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats, happy picking....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Now all you have to do is burn off your fingers getting hot enough for the guitar. 

My best wishes. I'm sure you'll make it. 'course it does mean that you have to give up a social life. In my case, it was no loss whatsoever.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool stuff.
I have a classical, I have a 12 string--one day--maybe I'll have something that like that.

I like the Godin brands--of which Norman is one.

Great value for what you get and what you pay.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Now all you have to do is burn off your fingers getting hot enough for the guitar.
> 
> My best wishes. I'm sure you'll make it. 'course it does mean that you have to give up a social life. In my case, it was no loss whatsoever.


Well I have a wife and two kids, so I'm stocking up so I can play when I'm retired (in 30 years) 

Thanks for the nice comments, it really does feel good to buy Canadian, I might sell my two Vox amps and buy a couple of Traynor's


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Just got an email from Nantel Music, it will ship today and I should receive it tomorrow.

Can't wait


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*And if you can*

Post Pictures PLEASE .ship


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Will do


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Update from purolator:

_On truck for delivery_

This has to be my favorite phrase, 2nd to "wanna go to the bedroom?" from my wife


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here she is, some pics where enhanced to show off the grain  Plays like a dream !


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

part two of pics


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Humm they look kind of dark on my laptop, they where ok on my desktop. Tell me if they are ok?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zurn*

They look fine on my wide screen and all 23 inchs looks perfectly fine to admire guitar porn with, so not to worry I am sure everyone has put there drool cups out.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zurn said:


> Well I have a wife and two kids, so I'm stocking up so I can play when I'm retired (in 30 years)
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments, it really does feel good to buy Canadian, I might sell my two Vox amps and buy a couple of Traynor's


Seriously, I've started to do that. All my amps are either Traynor or Yorkville, except for a SS Laney that's out on loan. Not that nationality is the only or even the best reason to buy an amp, I like the Traynors a lot, great bang for the buck.

Love the rosette on that guitar!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so look in the FS section, you may see some of my non-canadian stuff


----------

